# Android ADK - anyone want to help?



## LowFire (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to t3hh4xx0r team I finally have a stable 2.3.4 build on my DInc2...loving OMFGB! :grin:

Now that I have an ADK capable OS, I was able to test out the Google IO ADK that I bought

Gave the DemoKit a spin this evening and got a feel for the interface

Anyway, I have some things in mind, have a few servos, LEDs, resistors, etc. here that I can mess with...

Can I get some thoughts on what I should/can develop, and anyone that wants to help?

Here is something I have built during my time here in the sandbox, followed an instructable and programmed an ATiny for it






Thanks!


----------

